# Compassion Center in Eugene Oregon not so "Compassionate"



## Growrilla Grower (Mar 10, 2010)

The Compassion Center (which is listed in High Times Magazine as a dispensary *WHICH IT IS NOT*) was created as they claim....

_"Compassion Center, a nonprofit 501(c)(3) organization, was founded in 2001 by a group of community members concerned with the difficulty patients were having in receiving needed treatment under the Oregon Medical Marijuana Act (OMMA) (implemented in 1999).

 Many patients found that their physicians were either professionally restricted by their employers from recommending medical marijuana or were otherwise unwilling to consider marijuana as a treatment option. Compassion Center was created to address these barriers by helping patients meet with physicians who are willing to consider marijuana as a medical treatment option and discuss the risks and benefits of such treatment. Compassion Center has served over 3,000 patients since its inception."

_The Compassion Center in Eugene Oregon denied signing a reasonable accommodations form for one of their clients. The client paid their fees to get the help they needed from the C.C. then after the client got their Medical Marijuana card the C.C. refused to sign a "Reasonable accommodation form" for medical purposes! They verified that the person was legitimate to the State (to get the card) But they would not verify to an apartment complex management company that the Cannabis is for medical use (Smoking and Growing) so as the client has a card but cant smoke in his "Home" there for can't legally smoke (unless at someone else's home). The C.C. forced the client/card holder to have to go to their Primary Care Physician (P.C.P.), placing the card holder in the same position as they were in the first place! So Someone paid all the fees and the system still are trying to deny the person the right to smoke MEDICINE in the privacy of their own home!

     Yes! So, as soon as the Compassion Center got their money they bailed on the job they were paid to do. _*Watch out for the Compassion Center!




* *This info was obtained from a direct source 100 percent guaranteed!_


----------



## fellowsped (Mar 10, 2010)

That's terrible how do those people sleep at night stealing peoples hard earned cash.


----------



## 420benny (Mar 12, 2010)

I have found that group at the center to be very helpful towards the mmj patients. I think there is more to this story than what is written.


----------



## Growrilla Grower (Mar 12, 2010)

420benny said:
			
		

> I have found that group at the center to be very helpful towards the mmj patients. I think there is more to this story than what is written.





No, there is not. There are witnesses to what was said and done. Not to ention the call where they deneyed the person their documentation was documented! Yea, they are helpful right up till they get their money!!!


----------



## Growrilla Grower (Mar 17, 2010)

It was just very disappointing. The whole thing, really. I thought their job was to help people to legally smoke herb for medical use. It just looks like they helped right up till they got what they wanted then left the card holder high'n dry! So now someone has a medical card but can only smoke in the privacy of their own home, by law, and they cant smoke in their own home. What?? All because The C.C. would not verify for a landlord that the herb was for medical use, then claim the reason they wont sign it is because their were legal implications in the verification form. What worse legal implication are there than "Yes, this person needs Herb for urgent medical use", signed by a doctor, against A.M.A. and F.D.A. approval????


----------



## 420benny (Mar 19, 2010)

Is the apartment listed as a non-smoking unit? if so, I agree with the Compassion Center not to sign that form. They can't get between a landlord and a renter as far as legal contracts. You can't force a landlord to let tenants smoke pot. What a can of worms that opens up.


----------



## Killuminati420 (Jan 16, 2011)

i know the people who run the compassion centers in southern oregon (idk if they own centers in other areas) and theyre crackheads lol. we've had a lot of "dispenseries" popping up because headshops and the medical clinics sell buds by saying that the patients are donating to the shop and theyre showing thanks by giving them bud. needless to say the bud isnt great and is all auto trimmed. i havnt tried the edibles but i heard they werent too bad. . . maybe im just spoiled... :rofl:
oh and by the way im not sure if the laws i different there or not, i doubt they would be since it involves your civil rights, but here landlords cannot discriminate against medical marijuana patients. they have no say in what they do or if they smoke on theyre rented/leased property. That's tought in seminars about being a landlord all over the state.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 16, 2011)

> but here landlords cannot discriminate against medical marijuana  patients. they have no say in what they do or if they smoke on theyre  rented/leased property.



I'm curious to what state allows that.
I know in most states a Landlord can dictate that the rental be smoke free. Growing the landlord can refuse for potential damages that could occur.

Oregon Law:
As a landlord, you are  responsible for observing* federal*, state and  local laws when it comes to the  use and condition of the property.

You and the occupants of the rental unit are to use the property only as a home

Also there is no provision for medical marijuana patients rights in any rental law in Oregon.

hXXp://www.osbar.org/public/legalinfo/1246_RightsDutiesTenants.htm


----------



## Hick (Jan 17, 2011)

> Medical Marijuana
> 
> The Oregon Medical Marijuana Act (OMMA, ORS 475.300-ORS 475.346), passed in 1998, contains provisions authorizing the use of medical marijuana, and exempting such use from criminal liability under state law.
> 
> ...


hxxp://oregonparkowners.org/medical-marijuana.html

  not sure of the date on this material, but unless it has been reversed or preempted,...???


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 17, 2011)

I cant tell you the number of times I have gone to collect rent (I only go if they are late late) only to have marijuana smoke come billowing out when the door is opened. Disturbs me some when they dont make rent but are obviously spending money on grass. They all think I am square. I never say anything to them about smoking. I really like to rent to non smokers (ciggs) but I dont specify it. I just wish I was making money. I am only making payments. It'll get better though.


----------



## Killuminati420 (Jan 18, 2011)

i was told that by my landlord, who does the seminars when i asked him about growing here. idk much about it...


----------



## Hick (Jan 18, 2011)

Killuminati420 said:
			
		

> i was told that by my landlord, who does the seminars when i asked him about growing here. idk much about it...



   only what I found w/ a quick google query Killu'.. I'm sure NOT up on other states laws, shoot, I can't keep up with 'my own"!!


----------

